# impedance 24 hr ph



## dallas574 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does 91038 only need to be billed by itself when the physician does impedance. Do we need to add 91034 at all?


----------



## eescalante (Jul 10, 2011)

You would bill the 91038 only. The 91038 and 91034 are bundled codes.


----------



## elajenki (Jul 22, 2011)

*motility impedance with ph probe*

Yes, you are right that they are bundled.  But, if you look at the NCCI edits table, 91034 is the payable code and a modifier is not applicable.  Can anyone verify this for me?


----------



## eescalante (Jul 26, 2011)

You can bill either one or the other. Just not both together. 91038 is the higher reimbursed code (at least from Medicare). So when our motility specialist does impedance + pH for over an hour (which in our case means the patient leaves the office with the catheter in place and returns it the next day) then we bill the 91038 code, not 91034.


----------

